# Where to start



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi all....newb here with a 65 gto tripower. it was torn apart back in the 70s and been sitting for the past 30 years covered outside. i am wanting to do a restoration that basically lets the gto be a weekend driver and I want it to be as close to original as possible (i think i have about 95% of the parts). i am willing to learn, read, anything and am just looking for some advice as to where to start. where do i begin before i go wildly chopping into the old goat.

here is what i know it needs

1. new patches on lower quarters, 
2. new floor pans, trunk pan

please tell me what to begin reading, should i look for a fsm will it be worth it? are there any gto clubs, groups, etc. near southeast texas or houston


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Floor and trunk pans can be found for a good price at e-bay. probably the rear quarter patch panels too. I just did those on my `65 last year. I would wait untill you had the replacment panels before you cut out the old ones. Get yourself a good wire feed welder, one with the argon gas tank, you don't want the one with the flux wire, or has the gas in the wire with no tank. They work, but the welds are ugly.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, A numbers matching PHS documented tri-power 65 GTO deserves a frame off complete nut/bolt restoration! I have pictures in the "My Photos" link showing you what to expect, I replaced quarter skins, the trunk pan and some of the floor pans on my 66.


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

05GTO said:


> IMHO, A numbers matching PHS documented tri-power 65 GTO deserves a frame off complete nut/bolt restoration! I have pictures in the "My Photos" link showing you what to expect, I replaced quarter skins, the trunk pan and some of the floor pans on my 66.


Let's not jump the gun on a frame-off, where did this car originally come from? If it has been covered for the past 30 years in a desert I am not sure that would be necesary!


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

05GTO said:


> IMHO, A numbers matching PHS documented tri-power 65 GTO deserves a frame off complete nut/bolt restoration! I have pictures in the "My Photos" link showing you what to expect, I replaced quarter skins, the trunk pan and some of the floor pans on my 66.


i wholeheartedly agree, im just not sure my skill level can handle that. the gto hasn't ran since the 70s. i remember helping my dad tear it apart when i was 3 or 4 and i have always wanted to just drive it. he has recently been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and i would love nothing more than to just let him take one more drive in it

i haven't ordered the phs documentation, should i do that before i get it running, or wait until it is finished. a friend of my dads has gotten the motor and tranny ready. how much does phs documentation cost?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

well phs is a good idem to have i think its bout 50/60 dollars.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jsmaem1106 said:


> i wholeheartedly agree, im just not sure my skill level can handle that. the gto hasn't ran since the 70s. i remember helping my dad tear it apart when i was 3 or 4 and i have always wanted to just drive it. he has recently been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and i would love nothing more than to just let him take one more drive in it
> 
> i haven't ordered the phs documentation, should i do that before i get it running, or wait until it is finished. a friend of my dads has gotten the motor and tranny ready. how much does phs documentation cost?


A complete restoration may not be the best option at this point and time, install the motor and drive train and put the car back together so dad can drive her.

Best wishes to you and your dad,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. I'd get it running, let your dad enjoy it, and then restore it. Definitely get the PHS docs prior to restoration: you'll klnow what to restore it TO. I would get it operable, sound, and safe, and while yur dad is enjoying it, start budgeting and locating needed parts. Then, when the time comes, you'll be ready. Also, having driven the Goat, you will be hooked: anxious to restore it and get back to driving it: less chance of it sitting another 30 years!!!


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree. I'd get it running, let your dad enjoy it, and then restore it. Definitely get the PHS docs prior to restoration: you'll klnow what to restore it TO. I would get it operable, sound, and safe, and while yur dad is enjoying it, start budgeting and locating needed parts. Then, when the time comes, you'll be ready. Also, having driven the Goat, you will be hooked: anxious to restore it and get back to driving it: less chance of it sitting another 30 years!!!


what info is needed for a phs, do they need the vin, a picture of the vin plate, or something else?

also, what information will the phs docs give you. i am guessing it will give you build information such as what options the car came with?


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Just go to this website for all the info. Sounds like a good project, good luck to you.
PHS Historic Services


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't put a lot of effort into the PHS right now. If time and funds are limited, once you get the engine/trans back and running, go thru the brakes carefully and get some tires on it. If the floor and trunk aren't too terribly rotted, it should be road worthy for your dad.
Sorry to hear about his condition. Get him on road and put a smile on his face.


----------

